# Bye Bye Dorthy



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Dorthy died quite a few weeks ago but just now found the time to wright about it.:-( I had him for about a year and a half befor he kicked the bucket. He was my little truper. But, all my fish always seem to find some way to go and die on me altho the fish is probably not to be blamed. I got a new fish of course but he will never fill the place in my heart for Dorthy. I have now set a new goal to only keep one fish at a time for now and keep him in the best posable condition. Hopefuly I can keep this one alive longer.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Dorthy. I'm glad youare willing to do everything you can to keep a new fish alive and in the best possible condition.


----------

